# Accucraft Cabforward



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Has anybody tried to put Airwire or Locolink into the Accucraft Cabforward?
If so can you please post the details on how you did it?
Thanks
Matt


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 

I would think the hardest part would be getting it apart. It shouldn't be to hard once that is done.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 
I too would like to know if that install has been done. I have one of the Kiss 1/29 brass cab forwards on my wish list. Only problem I could see would be the antenna location.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have done 2 Accucraft Cab forwards. They are straight forward conversions. The existing wire harness and connector can be used . Motor drive outputs from Decoder go into the connection board in the tender and the existing motor wires carry power to the loco. Same for lighting. The tender has enough room for the Decoder, very large batteries, and a p5, plus a speaker. Since this loco is an oil burner no coal load is present. So, provision for mounting the decoder is such a manner so as to allow the antenna to be external to the brass tender is required. I mounted the decoder inverted against the top of the tender, and reversed the usual antenna connection on the board. It was over a year ago so I cannot recall all details, but I usually make my own styrene mounting brackets for the decoders. Used 5000 mah Sub c cells to make 14,4 v pack. The track power pickups can be removed from the bottom of the loco, no need to take apart. The led lighting dropping resistors are in line to the LED, and not on the power distribution board, so applying the full batt pack voltage to the existing lighting leads works fine. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------

